# Ein Teich im schönen Saarland



## Flimmes (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

seit letztem Jahr bin ich auch Besitzer eines Gartenteiches geworden und hab dieses Jahr mit den Umbaumaßnahmen begonnen. Der Vorbesitzer hatte sich nicht mehr um den Teich gekümmert und ihn, zu meiner Last, verdrecken lassen.

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Ufermatte von NG, heute gekommen, zu testen um meine Böschung komplett Folienfrei zu versehen. Danach muss ich mal schauen, wo ich schöne Steine für die Außenverkleidung finde, damit man die Folie komplett verdecken kann.

Da ich mich noch nicht mit Fischen auskenne, wäre ich für jeden Tipp dankbar, was sich da herumtümpelt in meinem Teich. Auch für andere Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich offen.

Ich hab __ Frösche sowie Kaulquappen und __ Molche schonmal gesehen, der Rest ist für mich noch fremd. 

Gruß an Alle 

Andreas


----------



## santos (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Ein herzliches Willkommen.
Wollte nur mal einen Gruss aus dem Saarland in das schönste Bundesland der Welt senden


----------



## koile (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Hallo Andreas !

Auch von mir ein:willkommen

aus Riegelsberg


----------



## Vera44 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Hallo Landsmann :Willkommen2Die meisten Fragen und die passenden Antworten bekommst Du bestimmt auf dem HGTT 2013 im Saarland. Schau nach, sag Bescheid und melde Dich an...


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Hi Vera!
Hast Du das "Werbe blau" aufgelegt. nettttt

LG Ron!


----------



## Vera44 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Hi Ron!

 nix werben, war nur gut gemeint!!!


----------



## Frankia (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Wenn ich das richtig erkenne, hast du die Ufermatte ins Wasser gehängt und den Rest nach außen umgeschlagen.............

Wenn die Kapillarwirkung einsetzt, zieht die Matte den Teich leer...........


----------



## Flimmes (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

ok... sie ist noch nicht befestigt und sie liegt auf den Holzpfeilern drauf. Aber ich dachte ich könnte sie für die Böschung so nutzen ? oder wie wird diese Matte sonst benutzt ? 

Ich wollte eigentlich diese häßliche schwarze Folie sowie das grüne Netz im Hintergrund loswerden.


----------



## Frankia (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Die Matte kannst du schon als Böschung benutzen, mußt sie aber auf jeden Fall am Rand wieder in Richtung Teich umschlagen...................bei Naturgart wird das entsprechend beschrieben und es gibt dort auch vorgefertigte Teile..............,
Sind halt teuer,wie alles bei NG..............
Hast du den Katalog oder geh mal auf die HP. dort findest du Lösungen.


----------



## Flimmes (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

naja teuer ist relativ  fand die einzelnen Matten die ich in der Bucht sowie bei Fachhändlern sah, viel teurer.

Aso, jetzt weiss ich wie du das meinst. Ich werde darauf achten das die Matte auf der schwarzen Folie mit Fließrichtung Teich bleibt. Will ja nicht meinen Rasen bewässern 

Den Katalog hab ich mir jetzt mal bestellt.

Danke dir


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Hi Vera!
War etwas sarkastisch gemeint! Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und macht das beste draus. Ab Montag habe ich URLAUB und Donnerstag geht es ab in den Flieger, Island und die WALE rufen schon.Mal "BIG" Fische sehen.Hoffentlich geht alles in Erfüllung, bin schon total gespannt.
.....Dann gibt es "dicke" Foddos.....

LG Ron!


----------



## samorai (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Hallo Ihr beiden!
Wieso soll denn die Ufermatte umgeschlagen werden,Entschuldigung,das ist totaler Quatsch.
Die Folie wird dahinter umgeschlagen oder hoch gestellt. Die Ufermatte hat eine gewisse Karpielar-Wirkung, stellt man die Folie dahinter hoch oder schlägt sie um, kann auch kein Wasser aus Deinen Teich entweichen.
 
Das ist die enifachste Halterung der Ufermatte mit Feldsteinen.
Ich habe mir die Ufermatte ohne Taschen gehohlt, 15cm abgeschnitten und die Taschen selbst angeschweißt. So kannst Du nochmal sparen!

LG Ron!


----------



## meinereiner (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Und wenn man die Schulter (also die Fläche auf der die Feldsteine aufliegen) ein paar Zentimeter tiefer setzen würde (also unter die Wasseroberfläche), dann könnte man sich sogar die Ufermatte sparen. 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## samorai (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Hi Robert!
Aber der Wasserstand nimmt mal ab und mal zu.Außerdem sieht ein "grünes" Ufer viel "naturgetreuer" aus wie einfache schwarze Folie. Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.

LG Ron!


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Hi

Ne Anmerkung hätte ich zum Bambus am Teich. Die bilden üble Rhizome, die die Folie zerstören können. Hoffentlich ist eine Rhizomsperre eingebaut, damit sie eingesperrt sind.

Grüße Michael


----------



## meinereiner (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Hi Ron,

ich weiß nicht was an einer grünen Kunststoffmatte natürlich sein soll. Nur weil sie grün ist?
Auch beim mir schwankt der Wasserstand mal um ein paar Zentimeter. Aber das kann man ja mit einberechnen.

Ich denke mal, dass meine Uferzone 'relativ' natürlich aussieht. Und die schwarze Folie fällt ein paar Zentimeter unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche fast nicht mehr auf.
Oder geht deine Ufermatte bis ganz tief runter?

Außerdem ist die Folie unter Wasser sowieso mit Algen bewachsen und wird damit etwas grün. Nur über Wasser klappt das halt nicht.

In meinen Augen braucht man Ufermatten eigentlich nur, wenn das Ufer konstruktiv falsch ausgelegt ist. Ok, ist vielleicht etwas grob ausgedrückt. Es mag ja Umstände geben, bei denen es einfacher ist, eine Ufermatte zu verwenden, anstatt das Ufer anders auszuführen, oder man steht einfach auf den Kunststoffrasen-'Look'. 

Nichts für ungut, aber ich wollte das mal wieder los werden. Ich kenne leider viele Beispiele, von eigentlich schön angelegten Teichen, bei denen der Erbauer am Ende des Teichbaus feststellt, dass ja die Folie oben sichtbar ist, und auch noch der Sonne ausgesetzt ist. Dass das der Folie nicht gut tut, dass das auch nicht so richtig gut aussieht, und dann aus der Not heraus eine Ufermatte einbauen muss.

Aber zumindest bei der Kapillarsperre sind wir uns einig  .

Servus
 Robert


----------



## samorai (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Tja, Robert!
Also ich finde die Ufermatte an sich gar nicht so schlecht.Erst mal kann man eine "Uferauflockerung" damit schaffen,ein paar Steine, dann wieder Ufermatte.
Wo rüber willst Du dich Streiten oder aufhängen? Das __ Hel-x ist auch nicht in der Natur entstanden, aber trotzdem wird es hier im Forum als "natürlich" angesehen, nur mal als Beispiel dazu getan. Da werden die Meinungen auch aus einander gehen.
Synthetisch muss nicht das allerschlechteste bedeuten, nur weil DU ein kleinen Wiederwillen
dagegen hast.

LG Ron!


----------



## Flimmes (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Die Wurzelsperre ist noch nicht bei allen eingebaut  bei dem schönen Wetter hatte ich erst für zwei Stück vor dem Haus Zeit, für die anderen drei muss ich leider auf besseres Wetter warten. Mein Vormieter hatte beim Setzen der Dinger wohl nicht so den Plan.

Aber wer einen will und in meiner Nähe wohnt kann ein ausgewachsenes Exemplar gerne bei mir ausgraben.  ich verpflege euch mit Karlsberg so lange.

Und zu dem anderen Thema mit der Ufermatte:

ich werde wohl hingehen und ein Stück abschneiden, das Folienende über die Matte legen und mit zwei drei Heringen feststecken. Das sollte ja halten.


----------



## samorai (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Flimmes, um Gottes Willen keine Heringe benutzen!
Lege ganz einfach Steine rauf! Hast Du meine Bilder nicht gesehen?

LG Ron!


----------



## Olli.P (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*

Hallo Robert,

eine Folie wird über Wasser nie mit irgendetwas bewachsen sein.................... 

Das ist bei der Ufermatte schon anders!! Bei uns hat es ca. 1 Jahr gedauert, da war von der Ufermatte an sich nix mehr zu sehen, weil sich da irgendwelche Pflanzen die sich selbst aussähen, angesiedelt haben! 

Außerdem bieten sie einen zusätzlichen UV Schutz über Wasser und auch bis zu ca. die ersten 50cm unter Wasser..........................


----------



## Michael der 2. (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich im schönen Saarland*



Olli.P schrieb:


> eine Folie wird über Wasser nie mit irgendetwas bewachsen sein



Hi

Ich habe die Folie am Ufer ganz flach zum Rand hin hoch gezogen, sodass der Sand nicht abrutschen kann. Da kann auch alles drauf wachsen. Ist eine Randgestaltung ohne Ufermatte und sieht natürlicher aus.
Wenn man zu steile Ränder hat, rutscht der Sand natürlich ab, sodass man die UM benötigt
Ich weiß nicht, wie sehr du dich bei deinem Rand schon festgelegt hast und wie weit du da noch was verändern kannst, aber nur mal so als Idee

Grüße Michael


----------

